# Is DDR2 667 and DDR2 553 mhz works together..?



## amolwable (Dec 22, 2007)

I have Intel 945GNT, and transient 512 mb (533 mhz) Ram,
now i want to upgrade my ram,
want to add 1 GB 667 mhz (due to shortage of 533 mhz ram )
But is it compatible to both ram (533 and 667 )


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 22, 2007)

Nope you have to use Ram of same frequency and of same make.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 22, 2007)

^^nope.

you can use both sticks together but they both will work at 533mhz and you may face frequent BSODS.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 22, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^nope.
> 
> you can use both sticks together but they both will work at 533mhz and you may face frequent BSODS.


nope

not if you explictly underclock the 667 ram to 533. In that case, you can safely go for a dual channel config.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 22, 2007)

amolwable said:
			
		

> I have Intel 945GNT, and transient 512 mb (533 mhz) Ram,
> now i want to upgrade my ram,
> want to add 1 GB 667 mhz (due to shortage of 533 mhz ram )
> But is it compatible to both ram (533 and 667 )


yes U can use.

Higher frequency RAM will underclock and will work at lower frequency.


But U cant use two different frequency RAM for dual channel.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 22, 2007)

Hehe. Every1 saying Nope to the above post.
And yea Ravi is right. And there ll be no frequent BSODs.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 22, 2007)

If you put a Higher rating ram for example 1066 Mhz in a Ram Slot which has support for 800 MHz then it will underclock to work at 800 Mhz.

You cant use one 533 Mhz in one Slot and one 667 in Other. It wont work.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 22, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Hehe. Every1 saying Nope to the above post.
> And yea Ravi is right. And there ll be no frequent BSODs.


lol,I said bsods just to convey that 'don't do it'.lol.It is not advisable to do it but it will work for sure.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 22, 2007)

Tech_Wiz said:
			
		

> You cant use one 533 Mhz in one Slot and one 667 in Other. It wont work.


It will work...........


----------



## harmik (Dec 22, 2007)

AFAIK, it will work.
Both DIMMs will work at 533MHz.. and no dual channel config..


----------

